
John Lilly: Altered States (1983) - benbreen
https://erowid.org/culture/characters/lilly_john/lilly_john_interview1.shtml
======
dedalus
beautiful article. this connects the dots for me when I read Half Asleep in
Frog Pajamas which is arguably fiction but takes a lot of the material
mentioned here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half_Asleep_in_Frog_Pajamas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half_Asleep_in_Frog_Pajamas)

